# Vizslas and Cold Weather



## jcman01

We are the happy owners of a 12 weeks old Vizsla pup. We live in the U.S. East Coast where it is still winter. It seems our pup just hates the cold weather. 

Do Vizlas grow to tolerate the cold as they get older? I am wondering if their coat will thicken up, or this is as good as it's gonna get.


----------



## MilesMom

It will thicken a little bit, but I would recommend a coat. You can use the search feature on the R side of the webpage to search "winter coats" or "sweater" and some threads will come up. 

We live in San Diego (much warmer than where you are!) and Miles wears a Cloak and Dawggie sport vest during cold morning runs and a thicker parka at restaurants during the winter.


----------



## Carolina Blue

Welcome! I'm in the southern point of NC. Kiya was not fond of going out in the cold at that age, but the plus side of that getting down to biz in the morning is quick! She is 7 months old today and still does to like the cold, but is more tolerant than at 12 weeks. As MilesMom said, if your going to be outside for a while, put a coat on him. Spring is on the way!!


----------



## Cavedog

As long as Dax is moving, the cold does not seem to bother him at all. Last week we were playing fetch in a foot of slow. He loved it.


----------



## maplevizsla

We live up in cold, northern Canada and I can say my Vizzies don't like the cold either, however, throw a nice warm Chilly Dogs coat on them and they are all game for a walk! I put booties on for Brandy if it gets really nasty out there. If the temp dips below -12 that seems to be the trigger temp that they don't like where the snow gets crunchy and their feet get cold fast. Today was very very windy, blowing snow and I came back home with numb red legs, so the Vizzies would have to be cold too I imagine. 

Be careful as V's ear tips and males "man bits" are susceptible to frostbite.


----------



## datacan

No inside the house but outside they need protection. I read somewhere their backbone may be susceptible to rheumatism earlier in life, if not protected. 

I believe that the amount of protection should be proportional to the level of exercise. If they overheat then that is also bad. 
Living in Canada's southern side of the freezer, have never seen the boy shiver only below -15 and only if not moving (running )


----------



## mswhipple

Hello, jcman01, and welcome to the forums... You have such a cute little pup!!  Coat will not really thicken up much, though.

You have already received some good advice! My boy Willie is six years old and really dislikes cold weather. Your puppy might grow more tolerant of it with time...


----------



## Mountain Man

Hi jcman01! Congrats on the pup -- such a nice-looking dog!

We live in Virginia with a new 11 week pup -- and I actually asked his veterinarian this same question two weeks ago, as we noticed that Mountie would shiver during the frost and recent snowfall... The vet stated that [Vizsla] puppies have a tough time regulating their body temp in cold weather for the first couple months; however, as they mature a bit, they become cold tolerant. 

-Corey


----------



## born36

Mountain said:


> Hi jcman01! Congrats on the pup -- such a nice-looking dog!
> 
> We live in Virginia with a new 11 week pup -- and I actually asked his veterinarian this same question two weeks ago, as we noticed that Mountie would shiver during the frost and recent snowfall... The vet stated that [Vizsla] puppies have a tough time regulating their body temp in cold weather for the first couple months; however, as they mature a bit, they become cold tolerant.
> 
> -Corey


Hello from another Corey

They do become more tolerant to the cold but they can vary from pup to pup. My boy is full grown and still wears a coat if we are walking on lead or standing still outside. 

If he is running in the woods or the field there is no coat required.


----------



## hotmischief

Hi, I have a 15 month old wirehaired boy and live in the UK. We got him in February 2012 at 8 weeks and when he started going out in March/ April he would shiver, even though it wasn't that cold. I think when they are very young their coats are very fine and also they do not have much body fat. I bought him a little Equifleece - which was brilliant. He now has his adult coat and if anything gets quite warm in our centrally heated house.

However, I know from a local group I belong to that help a lot of the Vizsla rescue centres in Hungary that many Vizsla over in Hungary suffer from frost bite and end up with tails and toes being amputated. So I think you can assume from that, that they don't do well in very cold conditions. It is also one of the reason why they developed the wirehaired vizsla, which is much hardier for hunting in cold conditions.


----------



## mlwindc

We live in DC and had a surprisingly cold winter. Our pup came home with us at 11 weeks, right before Christmas and he hated the cold. Did his business real fast, came right back in. We got him a little jacket to wear in the mornings and he really seemed to appreciate that it kept him warm. When we had a recent snow when he was about 5 months, he didnt' seem much fazed by the cold. Too busy being crazy and chasing flurries. He still hates the rain, though. Just doesn't like to get wet!


----------



## jcman01

mlwindc said:


> We live in DC and had a surprisingly cold winter. Our pup came home with us at 11 weeks, right before Christmas and he hated the cold. Did his business real fast, came right back in. We got him a little jacket to wear in the mornings and he really seemed to appreciate that it kept him warm. When we had a recent snow when he was about 5 months, he didnt' seem much fazed by the cold. Too busy being crazy and chasing flurries. He still hates the rain, though. Just doesn't like to get wet!


We live in DC (NOVA), too. Sounds just like our pup. Fast business and right back in. Looking forward to Spring.....


----------

